#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Antena cpe wireless maxx gain maxxstation mimo 5ghz 300mpbs

## aplinktelecom

Boa noite pessoal...

Referências boas e ruins sobre a antena CPE do link abaixo:

http://www.comprabras.com.br/antena+...pbs_51107.html

----------


## biohazzard

Ja ouvi falar que é boa, mas nunca vi rodando.

----------


## emilidani

Que significa "- É compatível com Nanostation M5? *(SIM)"* *ele trabalha com AIRMAX?*

----------


## biohazzard

> Que significa "- É compatível com Nanostation M5? *(SIM)"* *ele trabalha com AIRMAX?*



vc esta fazendo uma pergunta? em um post onde quem abriu esta em duvida sobre o equipamento.

----------


## emilidani

> vc esta fazendo uma pergunta? em um post onde quem abriu esta em duvida sobre o equipamento.


Estou fazendo uma pergunta sim para quem tiver a resposta possa me responder. Não entendi sua colocação biohazzard.

----------


## rubem

Nada que não seja da UBNT tem como ser compatível com Airmax. "Protocolo proprietário" resume tudo. Não tem essa de um fabricante brasileiro fazer engenharia reversa, lançar algo e sair sem um p*ta processo por parte da UBNT.

(Nem a eng. reserva é possível no software compilado, e se for, a UBNT vai caçar juridicamente quem fizer)


Ser compatível com Nanostation M5 qualquer equipto 5GHz (Mesmo de 2003) é, só que vai usar tudo no padrão IEEE. Airmax é uma coisa, IEEE é outra, NUNCA vai ter algo compatível com Airmax que não seja da UBNT.


Só vai ser compatível com Airmax se fizer gambiarra colocando AirOS, e burlar o sistema de verificação de licença. Os chipsets, ram e rom até são os mesmos de uns hardwares UBNT, mas não sei como burlar a questão da licença. E ainda assim isso não é "ser compatível", isso é SER PILANTRA, usar sistema operacional dos outros sem pagar licença, isso é pirataria de licença, se o fabricante ou vendedor abrir as portas pra fazer isso ele não pode reclamar de processo da UBNT.

(E me parece que esquema da UBNT pra verificar validade é serial de algum chipset ou da rom. Trocando só um deles pra reparo não há problema (Não dá aviso de hardware falso), suspeito que o firmware verifica múltiplas identificações nos componentes, e se pelo menos 1 não bater ele dá aviso de falsificação. Me parece que umas versões antigas não tiveram verificação do tipo, essas é que uns vendedores andaram usando em hardware da Oiwtech ou Lanbowan (Ou era da Ottotech?))

----------


## aplinktelecom

Boa noite Rubem, poderia mim da sua opinião sobre a CPE em questão?

DataSheet da mesma que o vendedor mim passou:

Hardware: 
MCU: AR9344 
RF: AR9344 
Memória RAM: 64MB DDR 
Memória Flash: 8MB


Interfaces: 

2 x RJ-45 for 10/100 Mbps 
1 x Botão Reset 
1 x Power DC Jack


Alimentação: 
24V/1A DC Jack ou 24V/1A Passive POE


ParâmetrosWireless / LAN:
Frequência: 802.11a/n - 5.725 GHz ~ 5.850 GHz 
Modulação: OFDM/BPSK/QPSK/CCK/DQPSK/DBPSK 
Throughput: 300 Mbps


Sensibilidade de Recepção:
802.11n HT40(5.8GHz) 
-83dBm @ MCS0 
-65dBm @ MCS7


802.11n HT20(5.8GHz)
86dBm @ MCS0 
68dBm @ MCS7


802.11a 
89dBm @ 6Mbps 
73dBm @ 54Mbps


Potência de Saída: 24~26dBm


Especificações da Antena:
Ganho: 14 dBi (+/- 1dBi) 
Tipo: Antena Painel integrada de polarização dupla 
3dB Beamwidth: Horizontal: 60º / Vertical: 25º


Outras informações: 
- Waterproof IP65 
- Temperatura de Operação: -10°C ~ 55°C 
- Umidade de Operação: 5 - 95%, não-condensada 
- Alimentação: Adaptador PoE DC 24V 1A 
- Leds: Power, Lan1, Lan2,Wlan e Nível de Sinal (4) 
- Peso: 400g 
- Medidas (L*P*A): 86mm*48mm*240mm



Solução para Cliente Residencial e Empresarial 
Soluções Wireless em 5GHz 
Redes Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11a/n 2T2R 
Sistemas de Monitoramento de VídeoWireless 
Soluções Wireless Multiponto 
Soluções Wireless Ponto a Ponto

Suporte aos protocolos 802.11a/n em 5GHz 
Potência de até 26dBm 
Opera nos modos AP / Bridge / Cliente
Antena interna de dupla polarização 
Proteção total contra água (IP65)
Ideal para soluções PTP e PTMP
LEDs externos de indicação de sinal
Firewall e Controle de Banda
Firmware AP Router, em português
Alimentação PoE

----------


## rubem

Eu acho um bom hardware, similar aos Rocket e cia.

A parte que muda são uns filtros e proteções na parte de RF, mas nada grave pelas fotos.

Queima de lan deve ter igual, já que quem queima é o chipset (Que é o mesmo de rocket, ns, pbe e nbe), teria muita diferença na sobrevivência da lan se tivesse um controlador ethernet separado tipo Wom5000 (Que por sua vez tem chipset que eu chamaria de "pobre" comparado a esse AR9344, fora que tem menos ram. Troca 0,5 por 1/2). Pra mim que isso tem menos proteções que devia, exatamente IGUAL Ubiquiti.


O APRouter tem muita opção, prefiro ele do que algum firmware capado com tudo no default, e parece que tem como meter o Open-WRT nele em último caso (Coisa que Intelbras não permite).

Os produtos da Oiw com a marca Oiw já me incomodaram umas vezes (Os 2,4GHz deram 100% de defeito em 2 ou 3 anos), mas os com Maxx no nome não. Não sei bem que diferenças eles tem nas linhas mas eu tenho receio de confiar em Oiw de novo.

----------


## icarooo

dificil vai ser achar por esse preço, e se rodar airos vai ficar bacana, no meu fornecedor esta custando R$280 o mesmo preço do wom mimo praticamente, por R$300,00 na net se compra sxt

----------

